# Historic Haunts of Central Jersey



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

looks like fun.

http://www.nj.com/reporter/index.ssf/2009/10/original_phantom_appearing_in.html

** direct link removed by moderator **


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Or Or


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I removed the direct link because opening it displayed a few pop ups. The image in the post above should tell you enough info without going to the url.


----------

